
Show HN: DressCode – A tiny Kotlin Android Library to change theme at runtime - daioio
https://github.com/Daio-io/dresscode
======
daioio
DressCode

Started playing with making a library to change Android theme at runtime.
Still some work to do so its early days but works pretty well in my apps.

Most of the libraries I have seen use a lot of inheritance or provide some
base class to override. This is pure Kotlin so it just uses extension
functions to apply themes. It also persists themes and listens to Activity
lifecycle to automatically recreate and apply a new theme to all activities if
changed.

The library is tiny so not much to look at in terms of code but may be really
helpful for anyone who offers themes in their apps.

Have a play, just wanted to see if there was an appetite for this kind of
thing :).

Dai

